# Is this normal behavoir?



## Workinthedream (Mar 2, 2016)

We have six NCC (5 ewes and one ram) and just had our first lamb on Monday (Leaper!).  Anyway mom and baby were in the jug for the last 2.5 days and now we have reintroduced them to the flock.  Problem is that the ram is really aggressive towards the baby.  He jumps up in the air and backs up and butts her.  He has knocked her over a couple of times.  The other ewes are interested but mom really protects her against them.  When the ram comes around though she doesn't try to stop him from going after the baby.  I think he is just establishing his dominance but don't want him to hurt her.  Is this normal?  I really don't have anywhere to separate him from everyone else.  Thanks for any insight!


----------



## secuono (Mar 2, 2016)

He can and will seriously injure or kill the lambs. Lock him up in his own pasture.


----------



## Workinthedream (Mar 2, 2016)

secuono said:


> He can and will seriously injure or kill the lambs. Lock him up in his own pasture.


OK so that scared me so I ran out to the pasture and now everyone is acting like nothing ever happened.  All are laying down and the lamb is going from member to member like she is their best friend (including the ram).  So for now I am just going to keep a close eye on them.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 2, 2016)

Hope all goes well with the new lamb(s). Having it crushed by the ram would be devastating.


----------

